# Wts: Ps3



## rock333 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a PS3 80g with wireless controller. No games just the system
$150.00 OBO


----------



## rock333 (Aug 28, 2008)

new price 150 shipped!!


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

do you still have it?


----------

